# OK FOLKS ~ CHRISTMAS 2019 HAS BEEN & GONE AND A NEW YEAR  AWAITS US!.



## Wirrallass (Nov 29, 2018)

....what's your favourite Christmas Song ~ Christmas Carol ~ Christmas film ~ Christmas sketch funny or not ~ anything Christmassy that you like that reminds you of Christmas? I'll start with this.....





WL


----------



## trophywench (Nov 29, 2018)

Not really Xmas songs of course - Don't Stop the Cavalry Jonah Louis and Fairytale of New York The Pogues.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 29, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Not really Xmas songs of course - Don't Stop the Cavalry Jonah Louis and Fairytale of New York The Pogues.


....and here it is TW.....





WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 29, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Not really Xmas songs of course - Don't Stop the Cavalry Jonah Louis and Fairytale of New York The Pogues.


Just for you TW...





WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 29, 2018)

Edited: I ROFL when I first saw these talented young guys miming!

WL


----------



## Ljc (Nov 29, 2018)

wirralass said:


> I ROFL when I first heard these talented guys!
> 
> WL


Absolutely brilliant and so funny.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 29, 2018)

Like TW I love Fairy Tale of New York, daughter number 3 and a friend chose to sing it the school Christmas concert when they were about 14/15. They were told in no uncertain terms that they weren’t allowed to say faggot or arse. So of course they did!  Well TBF it wouldn’t have the same ring to it without those seminal words! I have loads of favourite films but I suppose Elf must be close to the top of my list. I hate Polar Express as I find it rather dark but it could have something to do with me watching it in hospital whilst feeling very ill. Associations?


----------



## Lanny (Nov 29, 2018)

I love Santa Clause The Movie that came out in 1984. Very poignant, for me, as it was the LAST year I STILL believed in Santa Clause when I saw it at the cinema at age 13! VERY late, I know, but, as I got older I justified that belief with scientifically working out how Santa managed to deliver all his presents in one night by taking advantage of the Earth’s speed of gravitional spin etc. Who knows HOW long I would have continued in that belief if my younger brother hadn’t caught my eldest brother, my younger brother, younger sister & my 2 nephews & I were all in sleeping bags on the living room floor, sneaking in to leave presents under the tree! Drat that younger brother of mine! The myth was well & truly broken & a loss of that Christmas magic ever since! So, when I see that film now I remember back to when I still believed in Santa Clause. My local cinema is showing old Christmas classic films at the moment, one of which is this film!


----------



## Lanny (Nov 29, 2018)

MY favourite Christmas song is Cliff Richard’s Misteltoe & Wine!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 29, 2018)

My favourite Christmas song is It's Christmas Time by Status Quo. Although I do tend to cry when I hear it now after Rick died on Christmas eve a couple of years ago.





My favourite Christmas film is One Magic Christmas closely followed by The Muppets Christmas Carol.


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 29, 2018)

Christmas would be so much better if  . . . . .

They didn't have it in December when all the shops are so busy

Paper hats had never been invented

You didn't get "another chance to see" an old Christmas episode of _The Likely Lads_ or _Some Mothers Do 'Ave 'Em_

Children would get up at the usual time

The cavalry had actually opened fire on Jona Lewie

Relatives knew what your correct size is

Slade could get the same colds and sore throats that everybody else gets

Sweet manufacturers didn't make boxes that are impossible shapes to wrap properly

Older relatives could pour out decent measures or let you help yourself instead of thinking that one tiny drink could last the entire evening

Children didn't find the wrapping/packaging more interesting than the gift that you spent hours queuing for

Shops didn't play "_Happy Christmas War Is Over_" or "_White Christmas_" or anything by Cliff Richard

The Brussels sprouts crop was totally wiped out

Supermarket staff did not wear Santa hats

Post would arrive on time



But, at least, we get 2 weeks off work.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 30, 2018)

This song brings back happy memories of my dad playing the piano and singing White Christmas for me. He even sang it with Bings warble! I would sit on the chair beside the piano whilst my dad sang to me with the occasional wink
In my dad's youth he and Bing Crosby were so alike in looks they could have easily been mistaken for brothers. I have happy tears in my eyes now as I reminisce
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 30, 2018)

This takes me back to my teenage years and many happy hours spent with my friends listening & dancing to the songs of that era. Brenda Lee was known as Miss Dynamite.

WL


----------



## Amigo (Nov 30, 2018)

Apparently the unusually warm summer has resulted in a sprout shortage so good news for some this year!


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 30, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Apparently the unusually warm summer has resulted in a sprout shortage so good news for some this year!


Whaaaaat? Oh noooooo! I love love love sprouts even my three grandsons eat them That's me then off to the supermarket  ~ buy fresh then freeze them
WL


----------



## Amigo (Nov 30, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Whaaaaat? Oh noooooo! I love love love sprouts even my three grandsons eat them That's me then off to the supermarket  ~ buy fresh then freeze them
> WL



If all else fails WL, there’s always the chocolate sprouts you can buy. Rather less diabetic friendly than the real thing! 

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp...ys-milk-chocolate-sprout-net-90g-7708864-p-44


----------



## Ljc (Nov 30, 2018)

Amigo said:


> If all else fails WL, there’s always the chocolate sprouts you can buy. Rather less diabetic friendly than the real thing!
> 
> https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/gb/groceries/sainsburys-milk-chocolate-sprout-net-90g-7708864-p-44?langId=44&storeId=10151&krypto=tM5RhK8LWEiT7JPi99+FEZzbBR+KiWYCRHq5SwurqGmYhkoqwv0osDBIYi4H0Xzif04FuE+Ux/U7Qi5d7u0tViNX9WY4kSNuTCL0+FTvxH951UpLMukJ5+SsaOjyZrf2&ddkey=https:gb/groceries/sainsburys-milk-chocolate-sprout-net-90g-7708864-p-44


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 30, 2018)

Iceland are selling Marmite coated sprouts. That’s two things I hate in one bag, a brilliant move.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 30, 2018)

A little Ditty by Kevin "Bloody" Wilson comes to mind.....


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 30, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> A little Ditty by Kevin "Bloody" Wilson comes to mind.....


Martin Canty You naughty naughty man!!! I am most shocked
I've been.....

......................after playing a few of Kevin 'Bloody" Wilsons videos ~ they are freaking HILARIOUS So much so that I think I'll post one or two on the thread "What's so Funny" and hope I get away with it!!! Nah on second thoughts I'd best not!!!

WL


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 30, 2018)

A wonderful Christmas time - Paul Mcartney


----------



## Madeline (Nov 30, 2018)

I had one of these today. Can honestly say it was exactly how I’d imagine a fart would taste


----------



## Lanny (Nov 30, 2018)

Madeline said:


> I had one of these today. Can honestly say it was exactly how I’d imagine a fart would taste



Oh, that was FUNNY! I HATE sprouts!

1 year at my younger sister's place at Christmas, she INSISTED on having them, loves them, & made me help wash & prep them but, I drew the line at EATING them: urgh! The next year with HER at my place, I refused to cook or serve them & she said it wasn't Christmas without them!


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 30, 2018)

Lanny said:


> I love Santa Clause The Movie that came out in 1984. Very poignant, for me, as it was the LAST year I STILL believed in Santa Clause when I saw it at the cinema at age 13! VERY late, I know, but, as I got older I justified that belief with scientifically working out how Santa managed to deliver all his presents in one night by taking advantage of the Earth’s speed of gravitional spin etc. Who knows HOW long I would have continued in that belief if my younger brother hadn’t caught my eldest brother, my younger brother, younger sister & my 2 nephews & I were all in sleeping bags on the living room floor, sneaking in to leave presents under the tree! Drat that younger brother of mine! The myth was well & truly broken & a loss of that Christmas magic ever since! So, when I see that film now I remember back to when I still believed in Santa Clause. My local cinema is showing old Christmas classic films at the moment, one of which is this film!


Well I still believe in Father Christmas He leaves presents for me under my Christmas tree and he always eats the mince pies I leave out for him and he downs the glass of whiskey left on the fire hearth Oh and he never fails to give the carrots to his red nose reindeer, Rudolph, who waits patiently on the roof above while Father Christmas delivers presents. He is still magical in my eyes

I recall one year my brother and myself aged 8yrs & 5yrs respectively, thought we'd catch Father Christmas out so we tied cotton to our bed legs ~ then around the legs of the dressing table and back again creating a 'trellis' pattern across the carpet. We were tickled pink with our efforts thinking Father Christmas would trip up as he delivered our presents and wake us up! However, on Christmas day when we awoke we looked in wonder at the bottom of our beds to see two sacks of presents and the cotton trelliswork on the floor was still intact! How did he do that we asked ourselves? Haha! We decided there and then that Father Christmas really was a very real and magical person 
When I lived in Germany as a young child Father Christmas couldn't make it to our house so St Nicholaus did the honours for him!!! Christmas is magical

WL


----------



## Madeline (Nov 30, 2018)

What does Lanny mean by ‘I STILL believed’?


----------



## Madeline (Nov 30, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Oh, that was FUNNY! I HATE sprouts!
> 
> 1 year at my younger sister's place at Christmas, she INSISTED on having them, loves them, & made me help wash & prep them but, I drew the line at EATING them: urgh! The next year with HER at my place, I refused to cook or serve them & she said it wasn't Christmas without them!



Sprouts are disgusting, I don’t know why I even tried the sulphurous little nightmare


----------



## Madeline (Nov 30, 2018)

Oh WOW! I did the quote thing!


----------



## Lanny (Dec 1, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Well I still believe in Father Christmas He leaves presents for me under my Christmas tree and he always eats the mince pies I leave out for him and he downs the glass of whiskey left on the fire hearth Oh and he never fails to give the carrots to his red nose reindeer, Rudolph, who waits patiently on the roof above while Father Christmas delivers presents. He is still magical in my eyes
> 
> I recall one year my brother and myself aged 8yrs & 5yrs respectively, thought we'd catch Father Christmas out so we tied cotton to our bed legs ~ then around the legs of the dressing table and back again creating a 'trellis' pattern across the carpet. We were tickled pink with our efforts thinking Father Christmas would trip up as he delivered our presents and wake us up! However, on Christmas day when we awoke we looked in wonder at the bottom of our beds to see two sacks of presents and the cotton trelliswork on the floor was still intact! How did he do that we asked ourselves? Haha! We decided there and then that Father Christmas really was a very real and magical person
> When I lived in Germany as a young child Father Christmas couldn't make it to our house so St Nicholaus did the honours for him!!! Christmas is magical
> ...



That made me think of Catherine Zeta Jones in the film Entrapment. Santa Clause must have done some fancy moves weaving in, out & around your trellis work, with 2 sacks of presents too: who says big guys can't move!


----------



## Lilian (Dec 1, 2018)

The Kelly Family.


----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 1, 2018)

it isn't Christmas without this! 
My dad would have me looking at the sky from my bedroom window on Christmas eve for Santa, unbeknown to me, it was my mum jingling the sleigh bells from the doorway below! Bless


----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 1, 2018)

One of my favourites.


wirralass said:


> Just for you TW...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as for Stop the Cavalry - I am with C&E Guy, the cavalry should have shot him!


----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 1, 2018)

Classic!
That would be hilarious making Christmas breakfast to this!


----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 1, 2018)

Christmas shopping?!
I've seen a hardware shop called Fork Handles, in Coggeshall, Essex.


----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 1, 2018)

If you have Netflix you must watch The Christmas Chronicles.


----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

.....for Big and Small kids everywhere ~ btw wonderful snow scenes

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

Ya can't beat a choir singing Silent Night imho




WL


----------



## Amigo (Dec 1, 2018)

‘A spaceman came travelling’ by Chris de Burgh is one of my favourites;


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

Amigo said:


> ‘A spaceman came travelling’ by Chris de Burgh is one of my favourites;


I love this Amigo
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

Emotional.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm loving this ~ always have.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

Ho ho ho! Haha! 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

Children wil love this

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

This is the original Pretty Paper song by Roy Robison, 1963

WL


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 1, 2018)

Seabreeze said:


>


I wondered why I was seeing lots of flashing lts


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 2, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 2, 2018)

My girls loved watching this film at Christmas when they were young.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 2, 2018)

I love Celine's version of this song.

WL


----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 2, 2018)

There was pandemonium in the pear tree!
The mother is on sedation!




the twelve maids a dancing arrived and beat the living daylights out of the 8 maids a milking cos they found them carrying on with the 11 lords a leaping...
There were 8 ambulances here last night...


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 2, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Ya can't beat a choir singing Silent Night imho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...........nor a child. Aw bless




WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 2, 2018)

WL


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 2, 2018)

It's the time of year when, until January 6, I switch from my usual five-kittens wallpaper to this one:

 

Download link (there are others there as well).


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 3, 2018)

WL


----------



## C&E Guy (Dec 3, 2018)

A few years ago, M&S did sprouts in a dish with bacon, chopped walnuts and a creamy garlic sauce.

It was fantastic!

I go looking for it every year but they have don't have it. When I ask the staff, they all said it was great and that everyone loved it - but they've never done it since.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 3, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 3, 2018)

LOW CARB CHRISTMAS PUDDING
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/low-carb-christmas-pudding-1.78638/

I have posted the above in the recipe thread:~
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/food-carb-queries-recipes.4/

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 4, 2018)

As a family we used to enjoy traditional Christmas pudding after our Christmas turkey roast dinner. I recall my mum would insert a silver sixpence into the pudding unbeknown to my brother & myself and it was believed that it would bring good luck to whoever found it in their slice of pudding. We had to 'disect' the pudding on our plates before eating it to make sure we didnt swallow it (But that's another story!!)
But being a person living with diabetes, I searched for LC Christmas pudding recipes and I came across this one which I hope you'll enjoy too:~

INGREDIENTS
100 grams ground almond flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
2 large eggs
1 tablespoon of melted butter
2 tablespoons of double cream
100 grams of lowcarb thawed frozen fruits. Blueberries, blackcurrants and strawberries.
60 grams of 90-95% cocoa dark chocolate
Two tea spoons of cocoa powder
One large shot of brandy
A handful of almond flakes and broken walnuts Extra thick cream

METHOD
Mix all dry ingredients in a bowl.
Melt the butter, use a Pyrex jug, add the eggs, cream, and fruit. Add the dry ingredients and mix. Pour into a medium size Pyrex mixing bowl. Microwave in a 700watt for 5 minutes. Turn out upside-down onto five layers of kitchen paper on a flat plate. Zap in micro-wave for a further two minutes. Melt the chocolate in a heat proof bowl standing in a saucepan of boiling water. Pour over pudding and serve with a scoop of extra thick cream. Serves four.

ENJOY

I've posted the above in the recipe thread:~
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/food-carb-queries-recipes.4/


----------



## Carolg (Dec 4, 2018)

wirralass said:


> As a family we used to enjoy traditional Christmas pudding after our Christmas turkey roast dinner. I recall my mum would insert a silver sixpence into the pudding unbeknown to my brother & myself and it was believed that it would bring good luck to whoever found it in their slice of pudding. We had to 'disect' the pudding on our plates before eating it to make sure we didnt swallow it (But that's another story!!)
> But being a person living with diabetes, I searched for LC Christmas pudding recipes and I came across this one which I hope you'll enjoy too:~
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> ...


Looks good. Might try it. Thanks


----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 7, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 7, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 7, 2018)

For all children

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 7, 2018)

Sugar on top?

WL


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 10, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Sugar on top?
> 
> WL


Sainsbury's do _iced_ mince pies!  I made the mistake of getting some; they were so sweet as to be (to my taste) sickly and revolting.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 10, 2018)

robert@fm said:


> Sainsbury's do _iced_ mince pies!  I made the mistake of getting some; they were so sweet as to be (to my taste) sickly and revolting.





robert@fm said:


> Sainsbury's do _iced_ mince pies!  I made the mistake of getting some; they were so sweet as to be (to my taste) sickly and revolting.


I accidentally bought a box of 6 _iced_ mince pies too but from Asda. (SpecSavers here I come!) I didn't realise this until I opened the box at home. One bite was enough for me ~ the icing was very sweet indeed and it put me off eating the rest so I binned the lot!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 10, 2018)

Joyeux Noel


----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 10, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 10, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 10, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 10, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 10, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 10, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 10, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 10, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 10, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 10, 2018)

Aww bless.

WL


----------



## Lanny (Dec 11, 2018)

Seabreeze said:


> Joyeux Noel



Loved that! It's a different take hearing that in French! But, what I REALLY loved was the clips of all my favourite Final Fantasy games I've played over the years! Growing up alongside my nephews, my eldest brother's kids who are very close in age to me, we played them since the first one, in the UK Final Fantasy 7. One nephew, now with a family of his own, said while he played the games; I LIVED the Final Fantasy games because I got so obsessive thinking up the PERFECT names for each character, the act of naming gives life, & finding every single secret from each game: countless HOURS spent playing! That was a trip down memory lane for me! Some clips I didn't recognise as I eventually stopped playing, after the move to PS2 & voice acting meant I could no longer NAME the characters making them MINE so, didn't care about them so much! That was my teenage years, & into my 30's, summed up by memories of Final Fantasy games!


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 11, 2018)

Ah the wonderful Duke Ellington

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 11, 2018)

For @Seabreeze!
Edited to add: Didn't know you ran a dance school!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 11, 2018)

Very clever!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 11, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 11, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 11, 2018)

Wow. I know this song has been played before but I'm drawn to this version. 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 12, 2018)

WL


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 13, 2018)

And who can forget this classic track?:
-


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 13, 2018)

My kind of song, Robert. Yulefest. It’s ever been a pagan festival, nicked by the Christians. I blame St Patrick for ruining it.


----------



## KARNAK (Dec 13, 2018)

AHH Memories .


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 15, 2018)

A change of mood...


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 15, 2018)

That's a classic anti-Christmas song.  Reminds me of the graffito just south of Wimbledon station, cleary visible from passing trains; originally "Vietnam will defeat USA", in time it got amended to "Vietnam did defeat USA".  I don't know if it's still there...


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 15, 2018)

In similar vein to the above:


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 15, 2018)

This is hilariously grim, apparently written in all seriousness. If you take it seriously, without laughing, it’s the saddest Christmas song ever.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 19, 2018)

Dem were the days!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 22, 2018)

WL


----------



## rustee2011 (Dec 22, 2018)

Madeline said:


> I had one of these today. Can honestly say it was exactly how I’d imagine a fart would taste


hahahaha


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 22, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 22, 2018)

Madeline said:


> I had one of these today. Can honestly say it was exactly how I’d imagine a fart would taste


Lowering the tone on this Christmas Thread Madeleine? Naughty naughty shame on you!!! No offence intended

WL


----------



## Madeline (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 22, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> This is hilariously grim, apparently written in all seriousness. If you take it seriously, without laughing, it’s the saddest Christmas song ever.



Think I will take a walk through the graveyard to cheer me up


----------



## Seabreeze (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 24, 2018)

Finally untangled the fairy lights and decorated the Christmas tree!

Then had a glass or two of glug glug.....



Wrapped a last minute present for a friend....

Set the table for tomorrow....



Then I tried on my Christmas dress...it still fits! Yeah!


Following which I turned on the fire to warm the chimney for Santa Clause but will turn it off tonight ~ can't have him burning himself ~ or my pressies!



After that I'll place a candle in the porch in readiness for tomorrow....

Then after doing all the necessary in prep for tomorrow I'll have an early night...



I hope you all have a fabulous day tomorrow with your families and friends....
Edited to add: And if you're on your lonesome then I shall raise my glass and drink a toast to you.



With love from WL xxx


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 24, 2018)

Ooops! I forgot to say....






WL


----------



## Lanny (Dec 24, 2018)

Just finished earing my Christmas Dinner early this year! Started cooking stuffed chicken roast in the bag at 1pm. With extra stuffing balls, NEVER enough stuffing in the bird, roast garlic baby new potatoes, honey glazed parsnips & carrots, gravy & mash potato, all washed down with a glass of Bottle Green Elderfower presse! Yummy, yum, yum! All ready to eat at 3pm! NOT a brussels sprout in sight! Will eat leftovers tomorrow! There’s plenty left & will last me 3 or 4 days! Enough to last until 27/12 my next tesco delivery!

Merry Christmas everyone! Will now watch my favourite Christmas film, as mentioned before, Santa Clause The Movie! Reminisces of magical Christmases of the innocence of childhood!


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 24, 2018)

Spent the morning at Aldi, Tesco, and the Wine Shop getting goodies. Picked up the Turkey, streaky bacon and sausage meat from the butcher. While there, felt distinctly hypo. I spied in the butchers some locally made Eccles Cakes ( or, as we used to call them, flies graveyards). From a pack of four, I ate two. Delicious. Best hypo treatment I’ve ever found. Felt like Superman with a daft grin.

 All this was arranged by son in law, because we are going there for Christmas lunch, then for the afternoon and evening to his mum and dads palatial mansion (this was their recent downsizing) for a good time with his brothers and sisters and loads of kids. I seem to have paid for all the food and booze.

Anyway, got home Made a Christmas Chocolate Log, and for snacks to soak up the booze while opening presents, a plate full of sausage rolls. I’m knackered

Just got a meal to make, and wrap some more presents.

Isn’t Christmas fun? 

Whatever you do, don’t tell the DWP about all this. I got a Christmas Bonus on my PIP this month. £10. I may write and tell them that doesn’t even cover the leccie for the oven.

Well, onwards and upwards, like my BG after those Eccles Cakes.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 24, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Spent the morning at Aldi, Tesco, and the Wine Shop getting goodies. Picked up the Turkey, streaky bacon and sausage meat from the butcher. While there, felt distinctly hypo. I spied in the butchers some locally made Eccles Cakes ( or, as we used to call them, flies graveyards). From a pack of four, I ate two. Delicious. Best hypo treatment I’ve ever found. Felt like Superman with a daft grin.
> 
> All this was arranged by son in law, because we are going there for Christmas lunch, then for the afternoon and evening to his mum and dads palatial mansion (this was their recent downsizing) for a good time with his brothers and sisters and loads of kids. I seem to have paid for all the food and booze.
> 
> ...


What a busy busy bee you've been Mike ~ how do you do it? I haven't eaten a flies  graveyard for years and I could just eat one ~ or two right now 
Merry Christmas and save a slice or two of your chocolate Yule log for me please ~ I'll be round later

WL


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 24, 2018)

How do I do it? Morning, in a folding electric wheelchair with a charge card, afternoon, with a Kenwood Chef Titanium. And being indestructible, as I told a woman who crashed into my wheelchair with her trolley, while looking at her shopping list on her phone.

Anyway, I would have sent you the chocolate butter icing bowl to lick out, but Mrs B got there first


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 24, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> How do I do it? Morning, in a folding electric wheelchair with a charge card, afternoon, with a Kenwood Chef Titanium. And being indestructible, as I told a woman who crashed into my wheelchair with her trolley, while looking at her shopping list on her phone.
> 
> Anyway, I would have sent you the chocolate butter icing bowl to lick out, but Mrs B got there first


----------



## Lanny (Dec 24, 2018)

Aww! Just watched Santa Clause The Movie & LOVED it! Here’s a song from the film, Thank You Santa.






Just finished eating, about 50% less than I had at 3pm, leftovers plus some jelly & ice cream at 19:30. Eating jelly makes me happy!

Merry Christmas Everyone! Let loose a little, eat, drink & be merry!


----------



## KARNAK (Dec 24, 2018)

I just had a turkey leg with veg, only 3 legs to go . Mind you it was a bugger to catch it.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 24, 2018)

Girls did Taco Sunday instead of Friday, I did tacoless Sunday. Watching Love Actually, astoundingly we are all ready for tomorrow 

Merry Christmas you lovely lot


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 25, 2018)

My son-in-law brought this over for me earlier for my supper totally unexpected but I scoffed the lot apart from the small crispy chips ~ it was bloody lovely

 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 25, 2018)

HAPPY CHRISTMAS FOLKS






WL


----------



## Carolg (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Xmas everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 25, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 25, 2018)

Oh dear!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 25, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Merry Xmas everyone.


....and a merry little Christmas to you Carolg x

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 25, 2018)

WL


----------



## Lanny (Dec 25, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> WL



Oh! That was funny! A different take!


----------



## Madeline (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas lovelies!


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 3, 2019)

Well you lovely people, another Christmas gone by the by and now we're into 2019. Time is passing by all too quickly or so it seems. Before we know it, the bulbs we planted last year will soon be pushing their way out of the ground ~  window boxes ~ or tubs to reveal an array of beautiful colour ~ if not already ~ then come the Spring the tulips ~ more daffodils and other favourite plants and trees will be bursting into colour ~ particularly the cherry blossom and lilacs. Such a pity their blooms don't last long usually because they're *blown away by the AprilMay winds.

So it's bye bye 2018 and welcome 2019. Hope it's a good one for you all.

Love & best wishes
Wirralass xxx

Edited to add *blown


----------



## grovesy (Jan 4, 2019)

Well the shoots of my bulbs have ben popping up for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 4, 2019)

I have half dozen snowdrops popped their heads up. Brave little flowers, and also a Xmas rose flowering.
Absolutely lovely


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 12, 2019)

So folks, it's almost the end of 2019 ~ where has the year gone? Soon we shall be ringing in 2020 and let's hope it's a jolly good one for us all ~ better still will 2020 be the year for a long awaited cure of diabetes? Dare we say 'Watch this space?'
In the meantime there's only twelve days left to Christmas Day ~ have you bought your presents for that special person/s or is it last minute panic stations Haha!




WL
Edited.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 17, 2019)

While I think on, I wish you all a very..........

and a prosperous new year. Let's hope it's a good one in more ways than one for all of us
WL xxx
Edited.


----------



## MikeTurin (Dec 17, 2019)

Bought some presents.
They opened an Aldi near my workplace.
A lot of not-so-useful stuff and some weirdness, they sell brooms but not broomsticks. But they have stevia in stock...
SO i found some presents there, some other in open air market.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 19, 2019)

MikeTurin said:


> Bought some presents.
> They opened an Aldi near my workplace.
> A lot of not-so-useful stuff and some weirdness, they sell brooms but not broomsticks. But they have stevia in stock...
> SO i found some presents there, some other in open air market.


Stevia oh stevia a godsend to some of us! I love open air markets Mike particularly at this time of the year
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm very much behind with my Christmas shopping. Not been over the doorstep for a few weeks (car off the road & illness) I have a few stocking fillers but that's about it which could mean a last minute dash to the local shopping centre.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 30, 2019)

So it'll soon be byebye to 2019 and hello 2020. Where has the year gone, it seems to have passed by quickly all of a sudden! 
How will you be celebrating new year or would you rather it came & went quietly? As for meself I'll spend the evening with my eldest & her O/H then go out front to meet up with our neighbours ~ that's if it ain't chucking down cats & dogs!
WL


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 30, 2019)

Sounds good. 

I will be curling up in bed early and will welcome the new year in with a nice cup of coffee and my first and last cooked breakfast of 2020! (maybe). 

Happy new year!


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 1, 2020)

Good for you Andy.

New years eve.
I enjoyed my evening at my daughters starting with baked cod in a deelicous red wine tomatoe & onion based sauce and some other ingredient that was verrrrry hhhhhhhot and baby new potatoes & broccoli. For dessert we had yummy tiramisu which is to die for imo!
We then spent a quiet evening together watching TV (none of us are well) & texting family & friends then at midnight we ventured front and had a merry ol' time chatting & laughing with our neighbours til 00.45hrs

Which brings me to say I wish everyone a happy, successful and healthy 2020 ~ and to let newbies know that their Diabetes can be managed ~ and for those who are struggling with their individual problems to never give up for where there's a will there's a way. For those of you who are alone then please remember that we are here for you too as much as we are for all other forum members.

I send my best wishes to each & everyone of you and with thanks for being there for me when I needed support. Long may we achieve to keep our individual Diabetes under better control.



Wirralass x

Edited.


----------

